
Robert Reich: Why We Need a Wealth Tax - chii
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcZVleu_L1E
======
luckylion
> "Dynastic wealth also magnifies race and gender disparities"

I get the race part (rich white people leave their money to their children,
not strangers), but gender? People leave their money to their children, and a
bit more than half of those will be women, so women will inherit just like
men. Is there solid data that parents choose to give more to their sons, or
even overgo their daughters completely if they don't have any male heirs?

Also "wealth tax" doesn't sound like a good term, but maybe that's just me
being a non-native. "Wealth tax" sounds like it would hit anybody that owns a
house, is debt free and has some money in the bank. The video suggests
targeting people with a net wealth in excess of 50m USD. If the term sounds
too common, the wrong crowd might feel threatened.

